# Crush Washer



## MZ242 (Oct 15, 2008)

I am about to change the oil in my '08 Passat 2.0TFSI and am not sure what I need to change the crush washer(N-013-849-3) for. I used to be a mechanic for many years and have changed the oil on many cars and never replaced the drain plug washer unless it was damaged. Why do I have to change it every time I change my oil?


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: Crush Washer (MZ242)*

You should be able to reuse it a couple times, but when I did mine I did replace it since it was much less than $1 at the dealer.


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

You don't have to change it every time. In fact you won't even be able to get it off the plug, unless you cut if off. VW recommends you change the plug/washer every 3 or 4 oil changes.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: (08Rabbit1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08Rabbit1* »_You don't have to change it every time. In fact you won't even be able to get it off the plug, unless you cut if off. VW recommends you change the plug/washer every 3 or 4 oil changes.

IIRC they actually recommend a new drain plug on every change. When I had mine done at the dealer, they just added a 2nd washer instead of cutting the old one off. I think cutting the old one off and replacing the washer every time is a good compromise



_Modified by randyvr6 at 11:29 AM 2-15-2009_


----------



## MZ242 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: (randyvr6)*

Well, I did the oil change, 5 quarts of hard to find Castrol Syntec 5W40. I did not replace the washer, however I didn't have a problem taking it off. As a matter of fact it fell off the plug by itself, it's the aluminum washer. A followup question. My car has 10,000 miles on it. According to the manual, the next service should be at 20,000. But when I reset the service interval, it reset to 5,000 for next service. Am I missing something???


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (MZ242)*

in my 2006 jetta 2.0t, I never replaced the washer in the 78k miles I had the car and never had a leak...that doesn't mean what I did was right...just stating experience


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (MZ242)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MZ242* »_According to the manual, the next service should be at 20,000. But when I reset the service interval, it reset to 5,000 for next service. Am I missing something??? 

Since the first service was required at 5k, it comes programmed for 5k intervals from the factory. You need Vag Com or a dealer to reprogram it to 10k intervals.


----------



## MZ242 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: (bcze1)*

One more way for the dealer to rip me off. The dealers in my area have an hourly service charge of $120.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Just reset it yourself again when you go another 5K.


----------

